# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik heb een hersenschudding gehad

## Leontien

3 september 2010 op Nu.nl:




> Hersenschuddingen komen vaker voor bij volwassenen dan bij kinderen, maar ze kunnen bij kinderen wel meer kwaad, omdat de hersenen nog groeien en ontwikkelen. 
> 
> Tussen 1997 en 2007 is de hoeveelheid kinderen tussen 8 en 13 jaar oud, die met een hersenschudding als gevolg van sporten op de eerste hulp komen, verdubbeld. Dr. Mark E. Halstead, leider van het sport-hersenschudding-programma van Washington University zegt dat dit niet komt omdat hersenschuddingen vaker voorkomen, maar omdat mensen eerder medische hulp vragen, omdat dat wordt aanbevolen.
> 
> Wanneer een kind 10 jaar geleden een hersenschudding had, mocht het vaak na een kwartiertje weer het veld op om verder te spelen, zegt Halstead op Physorg.com. In de nieuwe richtlijnen staat dat een sporter de dag van de hersenschudding niet meer mag sporten en in sommige gevallen mag dat zelfs weken of maanden niet meer. Er wordt aanbevolen dat het kind eerst door een dokter wordt gecontroleerd voor het weer mag sporten.


Bron: Nu.nl

Nu vroeg ik me af of je als kind of als volwassene wel eens een hersenschudding hebt gehad en was dat tijdens het sporten of liep je het ergens anders op?

*Breng je stem uit en geef je mening!*

----------


## sietske763

als kind heb ik een hersenschudding gehad door een val, ik moest toen wel een week in het donker op plat liggen in bed.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb volgens mij nog nooit een hersenschudding gehad ... gelukkig maar!

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb als kind een hersenschudding gehad door een val van een paard en een keer omdat ik flauw was gevallen. Beide keren moest ik een paar dagen op bed liggen en kon ik niet goed tegen licht en geluid.

----------


## emc

Ik heb al een drietal keer een hersenschudding gehad, een als tiener, een rond mijn 22ste en een rond mijn 30ste... Ik ben vaak vermoeid en heb vaak hoofdpijn... Soms denk ik dat dit van die hersenschuddingen komt.

----------


## klarinette

Als driejarige heb ik zo'n zware hersenschudding gehad dat ik zes! weken in het donker moest liggen. Ik kon niet tegen licht en geluid. Als ik mijn zusje maar in de verte hoorde was het net of mijn hoofd zou barsten, zo pijnlijk was dat. De oorzaak was bizar: ik wilde een geit aaien die een bok bleek te zijn die mij meteen op zijn horens nam en een aantal meters wegslingerde. Mijn ouders treft geen blaam, ik was een zeer vlugge, eigenzinnige, ondernemende jonge dame en dol op dieren. Ik kan me nog heel goed herinneren (en zien) mijn lichaam in en uit te gaan en in dat prachtige licht en al die kleuren te willen blijven en toch telkens gedwongen werd die benauwde kleine gevangenis, mijn lichaam, binnen te gaan. Misschien heeft het consequenties gehad op de verdere groei van mijn hersenen want mijn ruimtelijk inzicht is nooit goed ontwikkeld. Al ben ik tig keren ergens geweest dan verdwaal ik nog op weg er naar toe of weer naar huis omdat ik precies de andere kant op ga. Als dit probleem echter ter sprake komt zeggen heel veel vrouwen daar mee te tobben en daarom een TomTom te gebruiken en dat doe ik nu ook.

----------


## Tralala

Ik heb als kind een lichte hersenschudding gehad..maar volgens mij was het 2 dagen rustig aan doen en gewoon weer normaal meedraaien.

----------


## dotito

Als 8 jarige heb ik een hersenschudding gehad met over een springtouw te springen. Ben toen blijven hangen met mijn voet, met gevolg dat ik er epilepsie aan over gehouden heb.
Veel weet ik er persoonlijk niet meer van te lang geleden. Alleen weet ik nog wel dat ik heel misselijk was, en dat alles draaierig werd.

----------

